# Win 98 software on XP?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you run windows 98 software on XP?

I sure hope so, because if you can't, I won't be able to get my camera working and I won't be able to upload chicken pics. :Bawling:


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

If you use compatability mode for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Teresa S. said:


> If you use compatability mode for it


 How do you do that?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

First just try to install and run it. Most 32-bit windows applications run fine with XP. It will most likely work fine.

You might also take a look at your camera manufacturer's web site for an updated application.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Nevada said:


> You might also take a look at your camera manufacturer's web site for an updated application.


 I did and they've discontinued my model of camera. They do not have updated software.

If I can't get this one working, I'll just have to put a camera on my (long) list. I want one no later than fall so I can have photos for the fall auctions.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Look in, "all programs","accessories", "software comtatablity", allows older software to run on XP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

hunter63 said:


> Look in, "all programs","accessories", "software comtatablity", allows older software to run on XP.


 I found it. Cool. I didn't know that was there.

Now all I need is a cable for the camera. Should be able to get one at Radio Shack. As soon as I have that, I *think* I'll have everything I need to try to get my camera working. I hope.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Can you run win 98 on XP, NO!!! Can you run win 98 programs on XP, Yes(maybe)


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Many older digital cameras were terrible for battery usage. I have an older Epson, which although works great and takes perfectly acceptable photos - it consumes so much battery power (even with the display shut off) that it is almost useless. My Epson was also a com-port camera, making it very inconvenient. 

I now use a newer "el'cheapo" $39 digital USB camera - which I'm much happier with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

My camera is an AGFA. The model is CL18.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> My camera is an AGFA. The model is CL18.


You camera may be too old for this, but my digital camera doesn't require a driver with XP. I just plug it in and a virtual drive appears.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok, what happened? I used the software compatablity wizard to install it. Then it got to the point that it needed to reboot the system. After rebooting, the installation seems to not be there. :shrug:

What do I do? Do I try reinstalling it?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Another way to skin the cat:

You could create a new partition on your harddrive and install win98 and your older software on that partition. I wouldn't go on the web while booted to 98 though.

RF


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> Another way to skin the cat:
> 
> ...


 I haven't a clue how to do that. Besides which I don't have a copy of win 98.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

*clears throat* OH NEVADA! Did you hear that? She doesn't have a copy of Windows 98! What ever will she do? Hmmmmm...lol

I would try to reinstall your camera software..and If that doesn't work..I would search on google for an updated version of the software.


----------



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> I haven't a clue how to do that. Besides which I don't have a copy of win 98.


How _would_ you do that, by the way?


----------



## DJ (Jul 13, 2005)

It will work. I had one for awhile.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the driver installed and no clue if it works, because I can't get the software installed that downloads the pics from the camera.

While installing the software, I got the errors:

*Error loading setupx.dll.
The specified module could not be found.*

and...

*A newer version of DCOM98 had been installed. To override, you must uninstall the current version.*

The software that won't install is Corel. I have the serial number for it, and will go to the Corel website in hopes that I will find an updated version of what I need.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

A google search for agfa cl18 driver turned up this
---------------------------------------------------
http://cameras-and-mp3-player.free-...era-Driver-ePhot18-Windows-9x-ME-2000-XP.html


FEATURED DOWNLOADS


Company Name: AGFA

Model: AGFA ePhoto CL 18 Camera Driver ePhot18 Windows 9x/ME/2000/XP

Posted Date: 06/05/04

Last Updated: 01/06/03

Version: ePhot18

Operating System: Windows 9x/ME/2000/XP

File Name: ePhot18E.exe

File Size: 2.1 Mb

Descritpion: AGFA ePhoto CL 18 Camera Driver ePhot18 Windows 9x/ME/2000/XP

Download It:
AGFA ePhoto CL 18 Camera Driver ePhot18 Windows 9x/ME/2000/XP


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, after trying 3 different drivers from 3 different websites that are supposed to support XP, I finally got one installed with no errors! :dance: That gives me hope. Just maybe it will work.

Next problem, the software that came with the camera that is used for transferring pics to my hard drive is outdated, unsupported, and extensive searching has failed to turn up any updated versions. I tried using the compatibility wizard to install it, but too many errors.

I have Paint Shop Pro, which can be used for importing pics from a camera, but all the camera models listed in it are for Kodak.

Does anyone know of any free software that I can use for importing pics from camera model AGFA CL18?

And if it will help, I uploaded a PDF copy of the user's manual here: http://agricommunity.com/stuff/AgfaCL18.pdf


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

There is a good free photo program for importing and editing photos. It is called "Picasa 2" I have been using it for 7 months now, and love it. (google "picasa 2", for the download link..it's not too big of a download for dial-up users...)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

I downloaded Picasa but haven't installed it. It occured to me to see if the GIMP would work and it did. 

The camera is working!!! :dance:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Congradulations~~~!!!!!


----------

